# Any one going to Chicago?



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey folks..

Is anyone going to the NRA show in May?
I am planning on going the 19th - 22nd and was hoping if anybody else was planning on attending the show. I would love to get a chance to get together and break some bread and sip some Vino
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yes, perhaps those of you who live in Chicago can lead us all to a place that we can meet. I will be there from the 20th to the 22nd. This is going to be fun.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey everyone let me know who is coming in and when!!! I am organizing a get together and right now it looks like Sunday May 20th will be a good night for us to all meet. Off the top of my head I am thinking that we could all meet at Greek Town (yes I am Greek and biased, but hey it is good food).

We are also tenatively planning to go to Arun's restaurant on Monday night for some killer tai food. Let me know by posting here if you are interested in going to this as well.

Very excited to meet everyone hope you can make it.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I put May 20 on my calendar, Nicko. Which restaurant? I haven't been to Greek Town for a long time, so you'll have to update me.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey Greek town is just my first thought, but this is a group decision. Maybe we want to maek it more causual and just meet somewhere for some beers, and pool?


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I've made the NRA show 4 out of the past 5 years... Don't know if I'll be able to get in this year...

Greektown? What's so special about that... it's just 1 block from work 

Have a great day you guys


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Well, hopefully by May I will have a new job, seeing that I am out of work now. LOL. But as long as I can get out of work on that Sunday I will definately be there!!!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Pete haven't I read your from Lake Barrington, IL? I don't know if you work there or live there? My family is from Inverness, I live basicly in that area.

Are you a "club" chef? Lake Forest Country Club is looking for a head chef if that's your thing?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

My husband and I booked our flight just the other day, and we are actually extending it to the 24th, so we can really see the city. I am ecstatic. Hey W., are you going to the food show?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'm speaking Sunday at 11:00am at the CHIC market,and am working Sat.in St. Louis, and getting ready to do our first farmer-chef dinner Monday evening....it'll be a short trip for me, but I'd love to see you guys.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I haven't been to the food show in over 12 years.....pretty bad huh?! If you all were meeting at the show I'd go, (heck, I need a tour of the show it's been so long)?????. During the day I could get off of work and go downtown. But for me to drive in (takes min. 1 hour) and park in Greek Town on a work night....I just can't.

This is a great city to visit. Major Daily has really made some major improvements to the town. Unforunately Spring isn't our best time of year and we have ALOT of construction going on, so please forgive our dust and headaches! There's so many great places to go. You have to visit the Digital Chicago web site for ideas! 

Don't forget to make any dining reservations to the "up-scale" restaurants before you get here.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I think that Nicko will coordinate dates and times and places for us to get together.


----------

